# Liberal Professors forcing their opinions on students



## David Lee (Dec 20, 2014)

It’s amazing to me that you have College Professors know matter what their political opinion is forcing down the throats of College students.  I’m a firm believer of give these students what each political group represents and let them form their own opinion.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Dec 20, 2014)

Most college professors are openly gay and have their own agendas.


----------



## David Lee (Dec 20, 2014)

Carib Gyal said:


> Most college professors are openly gay and have their own agendas.


I truly believe that they should educate the students on what both sides Ideas are and let the students form their own opinion


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 20, 2014)

Carib Gyal said:


> Most college professors are openly gay and have their own agendas.


 Well, you are a liar.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 20, 2014)

Many college professors do that.

Also, the fact is, David Lee, many professors from the 13th century on have been indoctrinators.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Dec 20, 2014)

I am trying to visualize "...forcing their own opinions down the throats of students." I'm guessing that they are using some sort of medical device to drive a wadded up piece of paper, with their opinions written on it, down the throats of the students. That being the case, I can't help but wonder why the students didn't opt for a different course. I sure would!


----------



## Carib Gyal (Dec 20, 2014)

David Lee said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Most college professors are openly gay and have their own agendas.
> ...


They educate them from both sides, alright. The front and the rear.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Dec 20, 2014)

What is amusing about this thread is that there is not even a link to a conservative blog ranting about this....

However, This would explain how Michelle Bachmann ended up crazy after being forced to eat liberal professors opinions at Oral Roberts University.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Dec 20, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> What is amusing about this thread is that there is not even a link to a conservative blog ranting about this....
> 
> However, This would explain how Michelle Bachmann ended up crazy after being forced to eat liberal professors opinions at Oral Roberts University.


They changed the name to Oral Robert's University.


----------



## Porker (Dec 20, 2014)

David Lee said:


> It’s amazing to me that you have College Professors know matter what their political opinion is forcing down the throats of College students.  I’m a firm believer of give these students what each political group represents and let them form their own opinion.



How do you think this country came to be in the shitload of trouble it's in today? It started with the brainwash of school children. Those commie bastards do know how to gain control of the people. And Joe McCarthy told us it was happening in the early 1950s. IT HAPPENED.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Dec 20, 2014)

I was once quoted the Federalist papers (43 through 47) over the right to bear arms, and I received a D for "taking it out of context."



> The only refuge left for those who prophesy the downfall of the State governments is the visionary supposition that the federal government may previously accumulate a military force for the projects of ambition... *Besides the advantage of being armed, which the Americans possess over the people of almost every other nation, the existence of subordinate governments,* to which the people are attached, and by which the militia officers are appointed,* forms a barrier against the enterprises of ambition*, more insurmountable than any which a simple government of any form can admit of. Notwithstanding the military establishments in the several kingdoms of Europe,* which are carried as far as the public resources will bear*, *the governments are afraid to trust the people with arms**. *And it is not certain, that with this aid alone they would not be able to shake off their yokes. But were the people to possess the additional advantages of local governments chosen by themselves, who could collect the national will and direct the national force, and of officers appointed out of the militia, by these governments, and attached both to them and to the militia, it may be affirmed with the greatest assurance,* that the throne of every tyranny in Europe would be speedily overturned in spite of the legions which surround it. Let us not insult the free and gallant citizens of America with the suspicion, that they would be less able to defend the rights of which they would be in actual possession, than the debased subjects of arbitrary power would be to rescue theirs from the hands of their oppressors.* Let us rather no longer insult them with the supposition that they can ever reduce themselves to the necessity of making the experiment, by a blind and tame submission to the long train of insidious measures which must precede and produce it.


----------



## bodecea (Dec 20, 2014)

Carib Gyal said:


> David Lee said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


Well, we've now established what's foremost in YOUR mind.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Dec 20, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > David Lee said:
> ...


You say it like it's a bad thing


----------



## bodecea (Dec 20, 2014)

Carib Gyal said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


You be incorrect in that assumption.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Dec 20, 2014)

bodecea said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


I'm almost as happy that the gays are able to insert their penii into each others' anal and oral cavities as you are.


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Dec 20, 2014)

The2ndAmendment said:


> I was once quoted the Federalist papers (43 through 47) over the right to bear arms, and I received a D for "taking it out of context."
> 
> 
> 
> > The only refuge left for those who prophesy the downfall of the State governments is the visionary supposition that the federal government may previously accumulate a military force for the projects of ambition... *Besides the advantage of being armed, which the Americans possess over the people of almost every other nation, the existence of subordinate governments,* to which the people are attached, and by which the militia officers are appointed,* forms a barrier against the enterprises of ambition*, more insurmountable than any which a simple government of any form can admit of. Notwithstanding the military establishments in the several kingdoms of Europe,* which are carried as far as the public resources will bear*, *the governments are afraid to trust the people with arms**. *And it is not certain, that with this aid alone they would not be able to shake off their yokes. But were the people to possess the additional advantages of local governments chosen by themselves, who could collect the national will and direct the national force, and of officers appointed out of the militia, by these governments, and attached both to them and to the militia, it may be affirmed with the greatest assurance,* that the throne of every tyranny in Europe would be speedily overturned in spite of the legions which surround it. Let us not insult the free and gallant citizens of America with the suspicion, that they would be less able to defend the rights of which they would be in actual possession, than the debased subjects of arbitrary power would be to rescue theirs from the hands of their oppressors.* Let us rather no longer insult them with the supposition that they can ever reduce themselves to the necessity of making the experiment, by a blind and tame submission to the long train of insidious measures which must precede and produce it.



No wonder you got a D.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 20, 2014)

Porker said:


> David Lee said:
> 
> 
> > It’s amazing to me that you have College Professors know matter what their political opinion is forcing down the throats of College students.  I’m a firm believer of give these students what each political group represents and let them form their own opinion.
> ...



You are the kind of porker that goes into bologna.  Pathetic.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 20, 2014)

The2ndAmendment said:


> I was once quoted the Federalist papers (43 through 47) over the right to bear arms, and I received a D for "taking it out of context."
> 
> 
> 
> > The only refuge left for those who prophesy the downfall of the State governments is the visionary supposition that the federal government may previously accumulate a military force for the projects of ambition... *Besides the advantage of being armed, which the Americans possess over the people of almost every other nation, the existence of subordinate governments,* to which the people are attached, and by which the militia officers are appointed,* forms a barrier against the enterprises of ambition*, more insurmountable than any which a simple government of any form can admit of. Notwithstanding the military establishments in the several kingdoms of Europe,* which are carried as far as the public resources will bear*, *the governments are afraid to trust the people with arms**. *And it is not certain, that with this aid alone they would not be able to shake off their yokes. But were the people to possess the additional advantages of local governments chosen by themselves, who could collect the national will and direct the national force, and of officers appointed out of the militia, by these governments, and attached both to them and to the militia, it may be affirmed with the greatest assurance,* that the throne of every tyranny in Europe would be speedily overturned in spite of the legions which surround it. Let us not insult the free and gallant citizens of America with the suspicion, that they would be less able to defend the rights of which they would be in actual possession, than the debased subjects of arbitrary power would be to rescue theirs from the hands of their oppressors.* Let us rather no longer insult them with the supposition that they can ever reduce themselves to the necessity of making the experiment, by a blind and tame submission to the long train of insidious measures which must precede and produce it.



You take matters out of context all the time.


----------



## healthmyths (Dec 20, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> I am trying to visualize "...forcing their own opinions down the throats of students." I'm guessing that they are using some sort of medical device to drive a wadded up piece of paper, with their opinions written on it, down the throats of the students. That being the case, I can't help but wonder why the students didn't opt for a different course. I sure would!


never heard of grading on a "curve"???


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 20, 2014)

David Lee said:


> It’s amazing to me that you have College Professors know matter what their political opinion is forcing down the throats of College students.  I’m a firm believer of give these students what each political group represents and let them form their own opinion.


HA!...Libs have infested the public education system and institutions of higher learning to the point where the buildings would have to be nuked in order to cleanse them of the far left ideology.
To these people( administration, faculty and student advisers) there IS NO other point of view.
I give the example of the U of Michigan professor who stated she HATED republicans and conservatives.
Of course she has received a well deserved rebuke from many students on campus and across the nation on social media, yet she gets to keep her job. She gets to keep her job because her employers insist she is entitled to her opinion and that the U of Michigan "supports the diversity of points of view"..
What a crock of shit. The fact is the University administration knows damned well they should not have a person with these so heavily biased views on their faculty. They just don't want to fire her ass because of the inevitable civil litigation.
Students SHOULD boycott her class.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Dec 20, 2014)

Coloradomtnman said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > I was once quoted the Federalist papers (43 through 47) over the right to bear arms, and I received a D for "taking it out of context."
> ...



Explain? The professor couldn't either, and the Dean forced him to give it an A-.


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 20, 2014)

Colleges don't educate ... they indoctrinate.


----------



## Bfgrn (Dec 20, 2014)

thereisnospoon said:


> David Lee said:
> 
> 
> > It’s amazing to me that you have College Professors know matter what their political opinion is forcing down the throats of College students.  I’m a firm believer of give these students what each political group represents and let them form their own opinion.
> ...



"Teachers are givers in a world dominated by takers, and they're also sharers. This collaborative instinct makes our profession unlike any other."
Barbara Keshishian

America is the land of opportunity...conservatives are welcome to study hard, educate themselves and become part of academia.

So put up or shut the fuck up whiners...


In everybody's life if you picked five people who had the biggest influence on you, outside of your family, almost everyone would have a teacher or a coach on that list.
Tom Verducci


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 20, 2014)

David Lee said:


> Carib Gyal said:
> 
> 
> > Most college professors are openly gay and have their own agendas.
> ...


That goes without having to state....
Sadly, on most college campuses, the conservative or even moderate point of view is not allowed.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 20, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> I am trying to visualize "...forcing their own opinions down the throats of students." I'm guessing that they are using some sort of medical device to drive a wadded up piece of paper, with their opinions written on it, down the throats of the students. That being the case, I can't help but wonder why the students didn't opt for a different course. I sure would!


Ahh..Here come the excuses and obfuscations....Topped off with dramatics.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 20, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> What is amusing about this thread is that there is not even a link to a conservative blog ranting about this....
> 
> However, This would explain how Michelle Bachmann ended up crazy after being forced to eat liberal professors opinions at Oral Roberts University.


You deny the fact that institutes of higher learning are bastions of liberalism?


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 20, 2014)

Spare_change said:


> Colleges don't educate ... they indoctrinate.


Agree.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 20, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > David Lee said:
> ...


Yeah..Typical lib response. "Shut the fuck up. Do not express any point of view that clashes with ours and you'll be ok...
Open your mouth and we'll bury you."
Do you think people go to college to become part of academia? 
Define "academia"..


----------



## Bfgrn (Dec 20, 2014)

thereisnospoon said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...









Quit the sniveling...America is the land of opportunity...there is NOTHING stopping conservatives from choosing a career  in teaching....except conservatives themselves...it is rooted in the fact that conservatives are too self absorbed, selfish and ignorant. They are not 'givers' they are 'takers'


----------



## Bfgrn (Dec 20, 2014)

The2ndAmendment said:


> I was once quoted the Federalist papers (43 through 47) over the right to bear arms, and I received a D for "taking it out of context."
> 
> 
> 
> > The only refuge left for those who prophesy the downfall of the State governments is the visionary supposition that the federal government may previously accumulate a military force for the projects of ambition... *Besides the advantage of being armed, which the Americans possess over the people of almost every other nation, the existence of subordinate governments,* to which the people are attached, and by which the militia officers are appointed,* forms a barrier against the enterprises of ambition*, more insurmountable than any which a simple government of any form can admit of. Notwithstanding the military establishments in the several kingdoms of Europe,* which are carried as far as the public resources will bear*, *the governments are afraid to trust the people with arms**. *And it is not certain, that with this aid alone they would not be able to shake off their yokes. But were the people to possess the additional advantages of local governments chosen by themselves, who could collect the national will and direct the national force, and of officers appointed out of the militia, by these governments, and attached both to them and to the militia, it may be affirmed with the greatest assurance,* that the throne of every tyranny in Europe would be speedily overturned in spite of the legions which surround it. Let us not insult the free and gallant citizens of America with the suspicion, that they would be less able to defend the rights of which they would be in actual possession, than the debased subjects of arbitrary power would be to rescue theirs from the hands of their oppressors.* Let us rather no longer insult them with the supposition that they can ever reduce themselves to the necessity of making the experiment, by a blind and tame submission to the long train of insidious measures which must precede and produce it.



Your professor was being charitable...you should have received an "f" for totally subverting the meaning of the Federalist Papers and adding your own dogmatic doctrinaire...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 20, 2014)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Explain? The professor couldn't either, and the Dean forced him to give it an A-.


  If you are telling the truth, good on you.  Knowing that you will lie on this Board, logic tells us that we cannot take your word.

But, yes, in general, professors of all ideological stripes do indoctrinate rather than teach.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 20, 2014)

thereisnospoon said:


> David Lee said:
> 
> 
> > Carib Gyal said:
> ...


That's a lie.  Step along.


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 20, 2014)

.

The lefties try to pretend that the preponderance of agenda-pushing professors are not liberals.

An honest conversation on this topic just ain't gonna happen.

.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 20, 2014)

thereisnospoon said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > What is amusing about this thread is that there is not even a link to a conservative blog ranting about this....
> ...



Brigham Young U.  Oral Roberts U.  Patrick Henry U.  Texas College.

Yup, all bastions of liberalism.

You morons.  Almost every public university in Texas is conservative.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 20, 2014)

typical Hard Right response. "Shut the fuck up. Do not express any point of view that clashes with ours and you'll be ok...Open your mouth and we'll bury you."


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 20, 2014)

.

Right on cue.

.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 20, 2014)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> The lefties try to pretend that the preponderance of agenda-pushing professors are not liberals.
> 
> An honest conversation on this topic just ain't gonna happen..



Because you begin with a _prima facie_ OP.


----------



## regent (Dec 20, 2014)

If universities let each student decide on facts as he or she believes, these boards might qualify as Universities. I wonder how many of us consider ourselves educated after 500 posts? How many posts would it take more to get a masters degree? A doctorate might require a student to read thousands of posts deciding after each one what is the truth. 
The beauty of that system is that we would have a lot more MD's than now and the costs of medical treatment would be much lower.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 20, 2014)

And many more would die from malpractice.


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 20, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



It's not quite that simple - liberal academia picks those most in line with their ideals. Thus, fewer conservatives ... 

Business does the same thing ... thus, fewer liberals.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Dec 20, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > David Lee said:
> ...


Every one of those dudes has sucked his way into tenure.


----------



## Mac1958 (Dec 20, 2014)

.

It would be nice if college professors had to have some level of experience in the field they "teach".

Business would be one example.

Theorists are okay, but best kept in the corner and observed only semi-regularly.

.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 20, 2014)

Carib, are you a sock?  C'mon, girl, you can tell us.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Dec 20, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Carib, are you a sock?  C'mon, girl, you can tell us.


I would if I knew the quaint colloquialism.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Carib Gyal (Dec 20, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


>


Knock Knock


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Dec 20, 2014)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> The lefties try to pretend that the preponderance of agenda-pushing professors are not liberals.
> 
> ...



It makes sense.  The more educated, the more liberal.


----------



## Coloradomtnman (Dec 20, 2014)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> It would be nice if college professors had to have some level of experience in the field they "teach".
> 
> ...



My moderate friend in the Economics PhD. Program at CU Boulder would disagree that liberal professors only accept liberal students in their programs.  

Professors are required to continue their education, and contribute to the body of knowledge of their field in the form of peer-reviewed scholarly papers or lose tenure.  My English professors were published writers, and my Anthropology professors were experienced archaeologists, forensics and linguistics experts.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Dec 20, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > I was once quoted the Federalist papers (43 through 47) over the right to bear arms, and I received a D for "taking it out of context."
> ...



Like the professor was unable to demonstrate, so are you. Where am I taking Federalist 46 out of context?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 20, 2014)

You are being simple, 2nd.  Post your paper on the 46th in the CDZ forum.

Should be a good discussion.


----------



## Dante (Dec 20, 2014)

David Lee said:


> It’s amazing to me that you have College Professors know matter what their political opinion is forcing down the throats of College students.  I’m a firm believer of give these students what each political group represents and let them form their own opinion.



Any student that can't form their own opinion should have to drop the heck out and go to a trade school -- in another country


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 20, 2014)

"Liberal Professors forcing their opinions on students"

Nonsense.

No one can 'force' his opinion on anyone.

And that college instructors impart to their students facts that conflict with errant conservative dogma doesn't make them 'liberal.'


----------



## Vandalshandle (Dec 20, 2014)

My observations are that people who get their news and opinion from AM radio are very impressionable. Apparently, they think that people who don't, are not capable of coming to their own conclusions. After all the AM radio crowd does not come to their own conclusions


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Dec 20, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> I am trying to visualize "...forcing their own opinions down the throats of students." I'm guessing that they are using some sort of medical device to drive a wadded up piece of paper, with their opinions written on it, down the throats of the students. That being the case, I can't help but wonder why the students didn't opt for a different course. I sure would!




It's the medieval device that says: "you either accept what I say or fail my class and lose the credit."

Works REALLY well... it's the water-boarding of academia.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Dec 20, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "Liberal Professors forcing their opinions on students"
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> ...



No?  That's fascinatin'... 

So when a professor fails a student for not parroting their 'teaching'... what would ya call that?


----------



## Vandalshandle (Dec 20, 2014)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> C_Clayton_Jones said:
> 
> 
> > "Liberal Professors forcing their opinions on students"
> ...



I would call that a really stupid student. I parroted all the nonsense that I was taught by the minister of our church for about 10 years, quite successfully. Didn't mean that I believed any of the crap he was dishing out, but it made my mom happy.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Dec 20, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...



So you paid the Minister to teach you as a part of a structured, accredited course of study and accepted what you felt as false information as fact?  Wow~

You're quite the imbecile aren't ya?

Folks, do ya see why a College Degree is worthless?  The Professor professes falsity... which the students must accept as truth.

Again the Ideological Left rests entirely in Relativism.

Relativism is the doctrine which holds that knowledge, truth, and morality exist only in relation to one's cultural, societal, historical and personal context, and, as such can never be the result of soundly reasoned moral absolutes.

It is through this deviation in reason that relativism axiomatically rejects the *objectivity* which is essential to truth.  

And with truth being essential to trust and, _both of those_ being critical to the establishment of a soundly reasoned morality, and because a soundly reasoned morality is essential to Justice... it becomes clear to reasonable people, that Relativism can never serve justice.

Now when you can't trust those you PAID TO EDUCATE YOU... do ya really expect that you can have any faith that what you were "Taught" was true?  

And going forward, can you then trust your own judgment, based upon that unfounded knowledge?

See the problem?


----------



## Staidhup (Dec 20, 2014)

Sorry to say this isn't anything new, in fact there are those professors that regardless of the facts and research supporting ones hypothesis in a term paper will mark it down due to political ideology. As for forcing ones opinion on another, the opportunity for a student to progress to graduate school requires regurgitation of the course syllabus.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 20, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> "Liberal Professors forcing their opinions on students"
> 
> Nonsense.
> 
> No one can 'force' his opinion on anyone....'




Don't be deliberately obtuse.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Dec 20, 2014)

"So you paid the Minister to teach you as a part of a structured, accredited course of study and accepted what you felt as false information as fact? Wow~
You're quite the imbecile aren't ya?"

Keys, you are a piece of work, aren't you? Is my invisible twin also posting on this board? I said absolutely nothing that was even remotely related to your response, so you must be replying to someone else.

1. I never paid my minister anything.
2. It was not a structured, accredited course.
3. I did not accept any of his information as fact.

Now, go back to the radio. Rush on the verge of explaining how liberals are plotting to send you to a FEMA camp. You don't want to miss that..


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Dec 20, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> You are being simple, 2nd.  Post your paper on the 46th in the CDZ forum.
> 
> Should be a good discussion.



The theme of the paper was that the Second Amendment purpose is to provide a safeguard against tyranny, just as the other nine amendments of the Bill of Rights are intended to.

My professor happens to think that the Second Amendment's primary purpose was to defend the federal government against England.


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Dec 20, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> "So you paid the Minister to teach you as a part of a structured, accredited course of study and accepted what you felt as false information as fact? Wow~
> You're quite the imbecile aren't ya?"
> 
> Keys, you are a piece of work, aren't you? Is my invisible twin also posting on this board? I said absolutely nothing that was even remotely related to your response, so you must be replying to someone else.
> ...



Well I said:_ "So when a professor fails a student for not parroting their 'teaching'... what would ya call that?"_

Then you said: _"I would call that a really stupid student. I parroted all the nonsense that I was taught by the minister of our church for about 10 years, quite successfully. Didn't mean that I believed any of the crap he was dishing out, but it made my mom happy."_

Then I pointed out that student pay for their education... pointing out how they did NOT PAY FOR INDOCTRINATION, MISINFORMATION OR THE OPINION OF HALFWIT SOCIALISTS... they paid to be trained in the FACTS.  Further noting the distinction between your private experience with your minister and that of the business/professional contract between a student and a professor.


----------



## Votto (Dec 20, 2014)

It works something like this, the universities instruct their students to embrace a large centralized government and that same large centralized government passes laws that decrease interest rates for never ending rising tuition rates.  That way your child can afford that $100,000 loan to go be a philosophy major.  Then when they get out of school they realize just how hard it is to make ends meet in a country with a large centralized government and how hard jobs, even low paying jobs, are hard to find.  Worst of all, they then discover that laws passed regarding student loans makes student debt the absolute worst debt you can have.  You literally can never be absolved from it, and if you die, they will come after your loved ones for it.  I've experienced that first hand as well.  My mother had student debt and died decades ago and I still get phone calls from debt collectors.

In this way, universities and government have a symbiotic relationship.

Of course, some, like myself, never succumb to the propaganda.  Some actually have the ability to think for themselves.  Well that's just great, but most don't.

In all my years of college, the vast majority of my professors where left leaning atheistic morons

The good news is that the chickens are coming home to roost.  The more the economy tanks and jobs become scarce, and tuition rates rise, the less since a college education becomes.  The end game won't be pretty for the powers that be.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 20, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Many college professors do that.
> 
> Also, the fact is, David Lee, many professors from the 13th century on have been indoctrinators.



Most don't.  Most college professors are nothing more than Marxist indoctrinators.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 20, 2014)

The2ndAmendment said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > You are being simple, 2nd.  Post your paper on the 46th in the CDZ forum.
> ...



Put it in the CDZ the premise and defend it in a paragraph.  It will be a fun discussion.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 20, 2014)

All of us know bripat has been indoctrinated.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 20, 2014)

The Bible colleges are among the worst schools of indoctrination.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Dec 20, 2014)

David Lee said:


> It’s amazing to me that you have College Professors know matter what their political opinion is forcing down the throats of College students.  I’m a firm believer of give these students what each political group represents and let them form their own opinion.



How do you force your opinion on someone?


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 20, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...


You had to look it up....Uh huh......
"conservatives are takers"
Hey genius, don't go thinking you can make me argue an invalid and untrue point.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 20, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> The Bible colleges are among the worst schools of indoctrination.


Umm, those are private religious institutions..Bible college. Get it? The students knwo what they are getting into well before they apply. Public schools are not supposed to be pushing a particular political agenda nor an ideological bias. Now, if these schools want to surrender their taxpayer funding...Then they can teach liberalism...What's your point?
Public schools should not be preaching the 'religion of the Left"...


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 20, 2014)

I am pointing out the worst schools of indoctrination.

We never hired anyone who put down in his transcripts s/he attended a private religious school.  That was a closely held secret of course.

Only intellectually limited far right wing doofi think public schools teach "religion of the left".


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 20, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> All of us know bripat has been indoctrinated.



We all know that you posted official communist propaganda to this forum.


----------



## Carib Gyal (Dec 20, 2014)

NYcarbineer said:


> David Lee said:
> 
> 
> > It’s amazing to me that you have College Professors know matter what their political opinion is forcing down the throats of College students.  I’m a firm believer of give these students what each political group represents and let them form their own opinion.
> ...


Teach it as fact. Threaten to flunk him if he doesn't agree.

Anyone who doesn't think teachers are overwhelmingly liberal only has to look as far as the NEA political contributions.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 20, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> I am pointing out the worst schools of indoctrination.
> 
> We never hired anyone who put down in his transcripts s/he attended a private religious school.  That was a closely held secret of course.
> 
> Only intellectually limited far right wing doofi think public schools teach "religion of the left".



Public universities are the worst indoctrination centers.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 20, 2014)

I think teachers or professors should teach their subject and keep their opinions outside of that subject out of it. 

College is expensive. Too expensive to be wasting time on bull shit.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 20, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > David Lee said:
> ...


no isn't..
There are literally tons of examples where conservatives in media and politics were invited to speak at commencement ceremonies and other occasions then dis-invited based solely on the fact that the speaker was conservative.
Don't go thinking you have anything to say on this matter. The only arrow in your quiver is "you're a liar"....


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 20, 2014)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> The lefties try to pretend that the preponderance of agenda-pushing professors are not liberals.
> 
> ...


Same as the main stream media. Libs insist the liberal bias of the MSM does not exist.


----------



## toxicmedia (Dec 20, 2014)

How many of you who think colleges indoctrinate students into Liberalism, have college degrees?


----------



## Where_r_my_Keys (Dec 20, 2014)

thereisnospoon said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > The Bible colleges are among the worst schools of indoctrination.
> ...



Well I think that is a brilliant idea.  Fire all tenured professors and re-hire them after they've been re-trained to acceptable levels of objectivity.  

Those who refuse will need to find work in college that specialize in indoctrinating leftist Ideology.

Now, we can look to the success of "Leftist Radio" to see how long that will last.

They succeed today, because people do not honestly recognize what is happening.  The average person literally believes that such is overstated, not having had the benefit of years of debating Leftists, to understand how truly loathsome they literally are.  

However, anyone who's read "Indoctrinate U" by David Horowitz, has no problem understanding the problem.   

My youngest son just graduated from Florida Gulf Coast and starts Law school in Austin in the Fall.  He Didn't start college until he served his tour in the Corps, so he was much better prepared for the idiocy than most of his peers.  And he had a few 'go-along to get along classes' in those years, which he learned to not discuss with me, until after the course was over.


----------



## MaryL (Dec 20, 2014)

I am so disgusted with "teachers", what is up with them anyway? They preach  this  gay illegal  alien agenda, what about teaching  reading and writing 'rithmatic? Not content with that....teaching should be about the love of  learning , not political propaganda. But that's what  this comes down too, politics.  Kids, ignore your teachers, look at history and the facts. Your teachers might not like that, gaud forbid.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 20, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



Hey fucko..Those are PRIVATE schools. Students know exactly what they are getting when they apply. 
And where you get this stuff about public schools in Texas "all being conservative" is a fucking mystery....
But, since you opened the door...Let us for a moment stipulate what you state is true....Is it your opinion that Texas public universities offset those of the other 49 states?
Can you look any more obvious that you are grasping at straws here. 
Face it, your argument is like a pair of cement boots and you are in the ocean...


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 20, 2014)

Where_r_my_Keys said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Yeah...The "go along to get along" teachers. Public schools are infested with these assholes. These are the instructors that will give a lower grade or even fail a student based solely on the fact that student refuses to kowtow to the political biases of the teacher.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 20, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> typical Hard Right response. "Shut the fuck up. Do not express any point of view that clashes with ours and you'll be ok...Open your mouth and we'll bury you."


Wow....You are indeed original...
Jake, you are a child.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 20, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


Lame excuse. You're so busted.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 20, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> And many more would die from malpractice.


Because they are non liberal?


----------



## toxicmedia (Dec 20, 2014)

I want this post to be separate from that last one.

College is a great place for young people to explore new ways of thinking, and consider all manner of issues they'd never reasoned through before. A good teacher gets students to explore the ideas they come to on their own, and simply shows them ways to objectively weigh their own positions, and the arguments against theirs from others.

That has to have a framework. Logic and the Scientific Method are great frameworks to use.

Part of maturing, is realizing that no matter how logically perfect your new found intellectual concoctions might sound, they still have to pass the crucible of imperfect human interpretation. Another part of maturing, involves questioning what your authority structure had previously convinced you was absolutely true.

You can't go through that process if certain interests start insisting they have to be included in instruction.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 20, 2014)

Coloradomtnman said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


And this has to do with what?
The subject matter of the discussion is the political biases of educators in our public colleges.
Stay on point.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 20, 2014)

thereisnospoon said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > And many more would die from malpractice.
> ...



Talk sensibly.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 20, 2014)

........"Part of maturing, is realizing that no matter how logically perfect your new found intellectual concoctions might sound, they still have to pass the crucible of imperfect human interpretation. Another part of maturing, involves questioning what your authority structure had previously convinced you was absolutely true."

"You can't go through that process if certain interests start insisting they have to be included in instruction"

You should be talking to the state boards of education in Texas and Kansas.  Loons.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 20, 2014)

Dante said:


> David Lee said:
> 
> 
> > It’s amazing to me that you have College Professors know matter what their political opinion is forcing down the throats of College students.  I’m a firm believer of give these students what each political group represents and let them form their own opinion.
> ...


Such forming of opinions other than that of the instructor is not allowed


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 20, 2014)

'spoon, grow up, please.

Are you saying politicians are to give up their ideology?

Won't happen.

I do believe that instructors and politicians should use critical thinking.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 20, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Answer the question


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 20, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> 'spoon, grow up, please.
> 
> Are you saying politicians are to give up their ideology?
> 
> ...


Who said anything about politicians?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 20, 2014)

thereisnospoon said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...


There is no sensible question to answer.

You are writing confusedly, so I assume you are drinking.

Come back when you are sober.


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 20, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> Where_r_my_Keys said:
> 
> 
> > C_Clayton_Jones said:
> ...


The Church and a public college are two entities that are mutually exclusive


----------



## Porker (Dec 20, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Porker said:
> 
> 
> > David Lee said:
> ...



Must of hit a nerve, eh Jakey? Truth really hurts, eh?


----------



## thereisnospoon (Dec 20, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> thereisnospoon said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


Can't do it, huh?.....It figures.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 20, 2014)

You have not asked anything sensibly is the problem.

Of course you can't do it.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 20, 2014)

Porker said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> > Porker said:
> ...



The truth that you are a Far Right porker headed to oblivion.

You are what you are, and that sux to be you.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 20, 2014)

We had some of you foolish hard right crash a town hall meeting in 2009, porker.

I took the leaders aside and told them it was exit in handcuffs if they did it again.

They were not laughing when they were led out of the next meeting.  We were a small county seat, so everyone knew about it the next day.  I made sure the picture made the weekly newspaper.

We never let the Far Right dominate the GOP in our bailiwick of conservative East Texas.

That is why religious indoctrination is indeed part of the discussion in this thread.

You John Birch and white citizen council types have no power.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 20, 2014)

thereisnospoon said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Where_r_my_Keys said:
> ...



Ah, finally a semi-sensible point, that is easily dismissed.  Yes, when it comes to indoctrination, both institutions come under observation and comment.

Inerrant far right or far left dogma should always be challenged in any setting.


----------



## Antares (Dec 20, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> We had some of you foolish hard right crash a town hall meeting in 2009, porker.
> 
> I took the leaders aside and told them it was exit in handcuffs if they did it again.
> 
> ...



Yup Jake is a bad ass, just ask him....he is deathly afraid of Omaha though.


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 20, 2014)

I was there yesterday, as you know and avoided.

Now watch him prance and dance several posts below that he did not know, which is a lie.

We never tolerate the trash or give them inch.

Now back to the OP; professors should not indoctrinate, yes.


----------



## Antares (Dec 20, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> The2ndAmendment said:
> 
> 
> > Explain? The professor couldn't either, and the Dean forced him to give it an A-.
> ...



Says the singe most prolific liar on the board....priceless.


----------



## Antares (Dec 20, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> I was there yesterday, as you know and avoided.
> 
> We never tolerate the trash or give them inch.



You were in Omaha yesterday....lmao...Jake how do you reconcile your"faith"and your "lying"?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 20, 2014)

See, as I said above, Antares is lying already.

Such a pathetic little ricky ranger.

I will notify you yet once again when I go through Omaha.

You won't show, because you fight your war on an anonymous board.

Now, come on, Ricky, stay with the OP.


----------



## Antares (Dec 20, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> See, as I said above, Antares is lying already.
> 
> Such a pathetic little ricky ranger.
> 
> ...



How do you reconcile your "faith" with your "lies" Jake?

See you think the board buys your shit....and maybe a few do....myself?

I am very comfy knowing that you and I are the only who know for sure that you are lying


----------



## JakeStarkey (Dec 20, 2014)

We all know, Antares, that you lie regularly.

You exactly as I predicted, as you always have.

Once again, I will let you know when I am headed for Omaha.

You are the result of indoctrination of the far right, which makes you predictable, so I know you won't show again.


----------



## Antares (Dec 20, 2014)

Where in Omaha were you jake?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Dec 20, 2014)

Carib Gyal said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > David Lee said:
> ...



You can make up any shit you want.  You'll fit right in with the rest of the RWnuts here.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Dec 20, 2014)

lol, people who watch Foxnews all day, bitching about someone getting opinions 'forced' on them.


----------



## Bfgrn (Dec 21, 2014)

Spare_change said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > thereisnospoon said:
> ...



Dogma infested mind...academia picks those with the credentials and so does business. There is no shortage of liberals in business, and the ONLY thing stopping conservatives from a career in academia is desire.


----------



## Bfgrn (Dec 21, 2014)

Mac1958 said:


> .
> 
> The lefties try to pretend that the preponderance of agenda-pushing professors are not liberals.
> 
> ...



The OP stated an emotion...no links, documentation or backup. I surmise what the OP isn't revealing is that he/she watched Fox News last week and is parroting one of the constant attacks on liberals.


----------



## Bfgrn (Dec 21, 2014)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...



You don't even understand the 'context' of what the Federalist Papers were.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Dec 21, 2014)

Who forced the kids to go to these imaginary colleges where the opinions are forced on them?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Dec 21, 2014)

The RWnuts idea of a forced liberal opinion by a professor is one that won't teach creationism on an equal scientific footing with evolution.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Dec 21, 2014)

The widespread rightwing claim that liberal professors force their opinions on students is a good example of the rightwing propaganda machine trying to force IT'S opinion on others.


----------



## Bfgrn (Dec 21, 2014)

What we are witnessing on this thread is the epitome of right wing 'victim-hood"


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 21, 2014)

Facts and the truth – the bane of conservative dogma.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Dec 21, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Facts and the truth – the bane of conservative dogma.



2014...


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 21, 2014)

What amuses me on these political boards is they parrot msnbc or something about fox news, they are so ignorant.

Fox news is so tame compared to the blaze


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 21, 2014)

NYcarbineer said:


> The RWnuts idea of a forced liberal opinion by a professor is one that won't teach creationism on an equal scientific footing with evolution.



You are being deliberately disingenuous. Interesting that you feel the need to.


----------



## zeke (Dec 21, 2014)

thereisnospoon said:


> You deny the fact that institutes of higher learning are bastions of liberalism?




I won't deny that. As long as you won't deny that the homes of conservatives are bastions of close mindedness, bigotry and ignorance. With a healthy dose of victimhood.

You agree with me?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 21, 2014)

You are so full of shit democrats are the most racist around and hide under sheeps clothing


----------



## zeke (Dec 21, 2014)

bear513 said:


> You are so full of shit democrats are the most racist around and hide under sheeps clothing




Interesting. That has not been my experience. At all. Have you been discriminated against by a liberal? Do tell.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 21, 2014)

Seen dumb Ass time and time again in Chicago and I had to step in, never had to show my  balls in the south


----------



## zeke (Dec 21, 2014)

bear513 said:


> Seen dumb Ass time and time again in Chicago and I had to step in, never had to show my balls in the south





Dude, you are making no sense. Have you been drinking and posting all night? Get some rest. Sober up. Form a coherent thought. And try try try again.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 21, 2014)

Democrats are the racist of them , if you don't know that, we'll no hope for you


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 21, 2014)

zeke said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Seen dumb Ass time and time again in Chicago and I had to step in, never had to show my balls in the south
> ...


 You mad?


----------



## zeke (Dec 21, 2014)

bear513 said:


> Democrats are the racist of them , if you don't know that, we'll no hope for you





bear513 said:


> You mad?





Dude, what would I be mad about? I am trying to communicate with a simpleton. No reason to be mad at those less fortunate. I am not a Republican.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 21, 2014)

Your the Simpleton, you don't even know facts?


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 21, 2014)

I guess you make,up shit as you go, typical for a liberal


----------



## zeke (Dec 21, 2014)

bear513 said:


> Your the Simpleton, you don't even know facts?



  That be "you are" dude. And you don't have to capitalize "simpleton". I ain't the Simpsons.




bear513 said:


> I guess you make,up shit as you go, typical for a liberal



What part of you being a simpleton did I make up? What part of your lack of coherent thoughts did I make up?
Hell I've asked you 5 questions and you haven't answered one yet. You are struggling. Quit drinking.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 21, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> What we are witnessing on this thread is the epitome of right wing 'victim-hood"




NO, it's actually the epitome of leftwing idiocy and denial.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 21, 2014)

C_Clayton_Jones said:


> Facts and the truth – the bane of conservative dogma.






So says the guy who doesn't understand what a straw man argument is.


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 21, 2014)

zeke said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Your the Simpleton, you don't even know facts?
> ...


 Interesting, the guy who dont want to debate substance goes after grammer, what a moron


----------



## Wyatt earp (Dec 21, 2014)

Btw what  5 questions?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 21, 2014)

bear513 said:


> Interesting, the guy who dont want to debate substance goes after grammer, what a moron


----------



## zeke (Dec 21, 2014)

bear513 said:


> Interesting, the guy who dont want to debate substance goes after grammer, what a moron




Seeing as how you haven't said anything to debate, I was just trying to educate you. I can tell it won't work. But I tend to be an optimist.

But I got to tell you. If you go into the job market (to try and find work) correct spelling and grammar usage will mean a lot to your job prospects. True story.


----------



## zeke (Dec 21, 2014)

zeke said:


> Have you been discriminated against by a liberal?





zeke said:


> Dude, what would I be mad about?





zeke said:


> Have you been drinking and posting all night?




There is three of them (questions). I'll look for the other two.


----------



## zeke (Dec 21, 2014)

zeke said:


> What part of you being a simpleton did I make up?





zeke said:


> What part of your lack of coherent thoughts did I make up?





And there are questions 4 and 5. 

You have a reading comprehension problem don't cha?


----------



## zeke (Dec 21, 2014)

bear513 said:


> Btw what 5 questions?




Did you read those 5 questions above yet?


----------



## LeftofLeft (Dec 21, 2014)

David Lee said:


> It’s amazing to me that you have College Professors know matter what their political opinion is forcing down the throats of College students.  I’m a firm believer of give these students what each political group represents and let them form their own opinion.



Any professor that is not teaching their students to think, speak, and write critically and analytically is a failure. More significantly, these professors who measure a student's ability on regurgitating professor's views is leading to the dumbing down of US.


----------



## Porker (Dec 21, 2014)

JakeStarkey said:


> Porker said:
> 
> 
> > JakeStarkey said:
> ...


GEE just the opposite of yourself...a far left commie who wants to live the good commie life. Waiting in line for your weekly roll of toilet paper and cup of rice.


----------



## Antares (Dec 21, 2014)

zeke said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting, the guy who dont want to debate substance goes after grammer, what a moron
> ...



*"But I got to tell you."*

Priceless


----------



## Porker (Dec 21, 2014)

LeftofLeft said:


> Any professor that is not teaching their students to think, speak, and write critically and analytically is a failure. More significantly, these professors who measure a student's ability on regurgitating professor's views* is leading to the dumbing down of US.*



Well duh...where you been. The full dumb-down has been installed.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 21, 2014)

The2ndAmendment said:


> Coloradomtnman said:
> 
> 
> > The2ndAmendment said:
> ...



Yes, that is an ongoing problem.  They use their power to punish those students who dare to counter their propaganda with the truth.  Punishing them with unfair low grades is one of their methods of intimidation.  The goal is to indoctrinate these students so that by the time they finish school they are liberals.  According to David Horowitz, 90% of all professors at universities, colleges are liberal.  Sad, isn't it?  There are more Marxist professors / teachers teaching in American schools then any other place on earth I am told.  I do not doubt it.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Dec 21, 2014)

thereisnospoon said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Colleges don't educate ... they indoctrinate.
> ...



Saul Alinsky's name appears to be a permanent fixture for every graduation ceremony.  His name is mentioned repeatedly by faculty and students.  I've seen it with my own eyes.  It is truly amazing.


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 21, 2014)

Bfgrn said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Bfgrn said:
> ...



Reality, reality, wherefore art thou?


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 21, 2014)

NYcarbineer said:


> The widespread rightwing claim that liberal professors force their opinions on students is a good example of the rightwing propaganda machine trying to force IT'S opinion on others.



Do you REALLY want a list of examples where left wing ideologues, masquerading as college professors, have forced their opinion on students?  Do you REALLY want us to give you examples of liberals abusing their position?

Do you?

(PLEASE say yes!)


----------



## Disir (Dec 21, 2014)

Spare_change said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > The widespread rightwing claim that liberal professors force their opinions on students is a good example of the rightwing propaganda machine trying to force IT'S opinion on others.
> ...




I do. But, don't hand me any shit from Campus Reform.


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 21, 2014)

Disir said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


The Professors The 101 Most Dangerous Academics in America - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

http://www.discoverthenetworks.org/viewSubCategory.asp?id=217

Conservative Parents Left-Wing Children National Review Online

Articles Do Left-Wing Professors Really Proselytize on Campus 

I can go on and on ... but that's a start.

BTW - what the hell difference does the source make? Isn't it the content that is important? Please tell me you don't reject information merely because you don't like the source. Please tell me you actually review the information because it might, just might 1) be right, or 2) provide ammunition to bolster your position.

Please tell me ...


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 21, 2014)

Spare_change said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > The widespread rightwing claim that liberal professors force their opinions on students is a good example of the rightwing propaganda machine trying to force IT'S opinion on others.
> ...


Like most on the ignorant right you'll provide a 'list' that fails as a hasty generalization fallacy, a 'list' populated with isolated, anecdotal incidents that are in no way representative of 'liberals' or 'progressives' overall; a list that will in essence be a lie, demonstrating the canard of 'liberal college professors' to be in fact a myth contrived by conservatives.

And again, no one can 'force' his opinion on anyone – the notion is ignorant idiocy, that conservative dogma is so bereft of merit that its adherents must resort to such nonsense is telling indeed.


----------



## Disir (Dec 21, 2014)

Spare_change said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...



David Horowitz wrote a book. The book is not considered an accurate source and is even discussed on your link.

Your second link doesn't show- it tells- and then refers to (YEP) Campus Reform.  Campus Reform is a little indoctrination camp for The Leadership Institute.



> *The Leadership Institute's mission is to increase the number and effectiveness of conservative activists and leaders in the public policy process.*
> To accomplish this, the Institute identifies, recruits, trains, and places conservatives in government, politics, and the media.
> 
> Founded in 1979 by its president, Morton C. Blackwell, the Leadership Institute (LI) teaches conservatives the nuts and bolts of how to succeed in the public policy process.
> ...


Leadership Institute Mission

The National Review link is an opinion piece.

The last link is also opining.
BUT, it is interesting that in that opinion piece, Mr. Winchester, states that the following, "By the time kids go to university, they are 17 or 18 and already have formed belief systems that are barriers to communication." So indoctrination is not a fear for him.

You do need to consider the source. It's the difference between fact and fiction and subjective and objective.  What is your highest level of educational attainment?

None of what you have shown me is considered proof.


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 21, 2014)

One of the greatest dilemmas facing American students today is the perennial threat of leftist indoctrination on college campuses. In recent years, institutions of higher learning – which have historically been places for enlightened thought and dissenting opinions – have increasingly become breeding grounds for radical liberalism. College courses, which are often taught by biased professors who espouse leftist ideology, fail to adequately challenge undergraduate students and often leave many of them woefully unprepared for the real world.

In his most recent work, _Please Enroll Responsibly: Avoiding Indoctrination at College_, attorney turned political activist Lee Doren examines pragmatic ways students can excel on college campuses without compromising their beliefs. He explains through his own personal experiences how students – including many conservatives – invariably hide their political views out of fear that their professors will penalize them. His book, which serves as an authoritative text on ways undergraduates can disagree with their liberal professors and maintain high grades, is a must-read for any conscientious citizen pursuing a postsecondary degree.

And yet, like many students today, Doren recounts in unvarnished detail how his political philosophy was shaped by leftwing professors in college.

“Being a liberal was easy,” he writes. “My professors rewarded me for agreeing with their political views, and I felt morally superior on the Political Left. Since I rarely listened to anyone who differed with me politically, I assumed all intelligent people were liberals too.”

Alas, according to a George Washington University survey published in _The Washington Post_, 72 percent of professors teaching at American universities and colleges are liberal. Conservatives, by contrast, comprise only 15 percent. Hence, the pervasiveness of liberalism in higher education, in Doren’s view, is not merely a product of rightwing hysteria – but is, by all estimations, an empirical fact.

Avoiding Leftist Indoctrination at American Colleges and Universities - Daniel Doherty - Page full


----------



## Disir (Dec 21, 2014)

You're trying to equate being a liberal professor is equal to presenting only a left view. You cannot prove that is what is being done.

What is your highest level of educational attainment?


----------



## Porker (Dec 21, 2014)

q=http%3A%2F%2Fblog.talkingphilosophy.com%2F%3Fp%3D7707


Spare_change said:


> Bfgrn said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...


Let me google that for you


----------



## Dad2three (Dec 21, 2014)

Spare_change said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...



WIKI?

*REPORT: Koch Fueling Far Right Academic Centers At Universities Across The Country*


ThinkProgress highlighted reports from the St. Petersburg Times and the Tallahassee Democrat regarding a Koch-funded economics department at Florida State University (FSU). FSU had accepted a $1.5 million grant from a foundation controlled by petrochemical billionaire Charles Koch on the condition that Koch’s operatives would have a free hand in selecting professors and approving publications. The simmering controversy sheds light on the vast influence of the Koch political machine, which spans from the top conservative think tanks, Republican politicians, a small army of contracted lobbyists, and Tea Party front groups in nearly every state. As reporter Kris Hundley notes, Koch virtually owns much of George Mason University, another public university, through grants and direct control over think tanks within the school. For instance, Koch controls the Mercatus Center of George Mason University, an institute that set much of the Bush administration’s environmental deregulation policy. And similar conditional agreements have been made with schools like Clemson and West Virginia University.


ThinkProgress has analyzed data from the Charles Koch Foundation, and found that this trend is actually much larger than previous known.* Many of the Koch university grants finance far right, pro-polluter professors, and dictate that students read Charles Koch’s book as part of their academic study:*

REPORT Koch Fueling Far Right Academic Centers At Universities Across The Country ThinkProgress

*Koch Brothers Influence Peddling , Is Your Alma Mater on the List?*

The American University team, which includes professional journalists, *spent 2 years* tracking down how the Koch Brothers $134 million dollars has been used to influence policies and politics via a tangled web of non-profit institutes, foundations, and college/universities.

*This is a must read to truly understand the underpinnings of the Libertarian movement, the Tea Party, and the GOP.


*


Why Republicans Deny Science: The Quest for a Scientific Explanation
Why Republicans Deny Science The Quest for a Scientific Explanation Chris Mooney

Want to Understand Republicans? First Understand Evolution
Want to Understand Republicans First Understand Evolution Chris Mooney

The Science of Truthiness: Why Conservatives Deny Global Warming
The Science of Truthiness Why Conservatives Deny Global Warming Chris Mooney


----------



## Dad2three (Dec 21, 2014)

Spare_change said:


> One of the greatest dilemmas facing American students today is the perennial threat of leftist indoctrination on college campuses. In recent years, institutions of higher learning – which have historically been places for enlightened thought and dissenting opinions – have increasingly become breeding grounds for radical liberalism. College courses, which are often taught by biased professors who espouse leftist ideology, fail to adequately challenge undergraduate students and often leave many of them woefully unprepared for the real world.
> 
> In his most recent work, _Please Enroll Responsibly: Avoiding Indoctrination at College_, attorney turned political activist Lee Doren examines pragmatic ways students can excel on college campuses without compromising their beliefs. He explains through his own personal experiences how students – including many conservatives – invariably hide their political views out of fear that their professors will penalize them. His book, which serves as an authoritative text on ways undergraduates can disagree with their liberal professors and maintain high grades, is a must-read for any conscientious citizen pursuing a postsecondary degree.
> 
> ...



“The _facts have_ a well-known _liberal_ bias,”


“The facts have a well-known liberal bias,” declared Rob Corddry way back in 2004 — and experience keeps vindicating his joke. But why?

Not long ago Ezra Klein cited research showing that both liberals and conservatives are subject to strong tribal bias — presented with evidence, they see what they want to see. I then wrote that this poses a puzzle, because in practice liberals don’t engage in the kind of mass rejections of evidence that conservatives do. The inevitable response was a torrent of angry responses and claims that liberals do too reject facts — but none of the claims measured up.

Just to be clear: *Yes, you can find examples where *some* liberals got off on a hobbyhorse of one kind or another, or where the liberal conventional wisdom turned out wrong. But you don’t see the kind of lockstep rejection of evidence that we see over and over again on the right. *Where is the liberal equivalent of the near-uniform conservative rejection of climate science, or the refusal to admit that Obamacare is in fact reaching a lot of previously uninsured Americans?


http://krugman.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/04/18/on-the-liberal-bias-of-facts/?_r=0

*"The most intelligent, educated, and informed people are almost never Republicans*

Hal Montereyradio


Think that headline is a little too strong? Well consider this: Only 6% of scientists are registered republicans. Or this: Only 7% of journalists are registered republicans. We can agree, can’t we, that becoming a scientist requires a remarkable dedication to scholarship, education, and to the truth? We can agree, can’t we, that nobody knows more about the working of our “democracy” than journalists? So, why have well over 90% of those who have followed a scientific or journalistic path rejected the Republican party? Could the answer be more obvious? * The Republican war on science fought on behalf of the wealthiest and most powerful and the utter contempt which Congressional Republicans hold for the democratic process have completely alienated our brightest, most informed, and most curious."*


----------



## Dad2three (Dec 21, 2014)

Porker said:


> q=http%3A%2F%2Fblog.talkingphilosophy.com%2F%3Fp%3D7707
> 
> 
> Spare_change said:
> ...





I never meant to say that the conservatives are generally stupid. I meant to say that stupid people are generally Conservative. I believe that is so obviously and universally admitted a principle that I hardly think any gentleman will deny it.

John Stuart Mill, in a letter to the Conservative MP, John Pakington


We have a political party and *news* channel that caters to people who live in Black-n-White World. Even though nearly all societies have some socialist aspects to them, Faux News and Republicans like to spotlight individual things and label them and anyone who supports them as "socialist."

Most of Faux News viewers are non-1%er retirees, which means they are lapping up most of the socialism the US offers its citizens: social security and Medicare.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Dec 21, 2014)

So, how many of you people who agree with the thread title and premise, especially you conservatives, hold views now only because you were forced to take on those views by a college professor,

and now are forced to keep them?


----------



## regent (Dec 21, 2014)

So how did conservatives escape that indoctrination by college professors? Why haven't conservatives closed down the colleges when in power?


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 22, 2014)

Disir said:


> You're trying to equate being a liberal professor is equal to presenting only a left view. You cannot prove that is what is being done.
> 
> What is your highest level of educational attainment?



Me? How is my education level relevant? But, I'll tell you anyway ....

Bachelors in Journalism from University of Wisconsin
Masters in Political Science from University of Maryland
Waaaayyyy too long at the School of Hard Knocks


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 22, 2014)

Dad2three said:


> Porker said:
> 
> 
> > q=http%3A%2F%2Fblog.talkingphilosophy.com%2F%3Fp%3D7707
> ...



I guess your generalizations make you feel good ... at least, I hope that is the purpose of it. Because I fail to see any other function of character assassination.


----------



## Politico (Dec 22, 2014)

NYcarbineer said:


> So, how many of you people who agree with the thread title and premise, especially you conservatives, hold views now only because you were forced to take on those views by a college professor,
> 
> and now are forced to keep them?


The premise is dumb. No one can force you to take on views.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Dec 22, 2014)

Spare_change said:


> The Professors The 101 Most Dangerous Academics in America - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> http://www.discoverthenetworks.org/viewSubCategory.asp?id=217
> 
> ...



The whole point of a source is that is shows that you're not just making stuff up. Do you think at college people write in their bibliography "BTW - what the hell difference does the source make? Isn't it the content that is important? Please tell me you don't reject information merely because you don't like the source. Please tell me you actually review the information because it might, just might 1) be right, or 2) provide ammunition to bolster your position."? 

The point on this board is that a lot of people peddle complete nonsense and pass it off as "fact". If they presented sources, GOOD SOURCES, then it would probably mean that there is some basis to what they're saying. But usually the only basis for what they're saying is the Republican Party Bullsheet machine.

Now I look at your sources, a wikipage about a book by a guy called David Horowitz. He, according to Wikipedia "is an American conservative writer." hardly a surprise there. His parents were Communists, I guess he went through the Liberal education system then, and became a Conservative because he was told to be liberal. He even went to Berkeley, wasn't that a really liberal place? Surely he should be liberal.

Here's what wiki says

"Some stories Horowitz has used as evidence that U.S. colleges and universities are bastions of liberal indoctrination have been disputed.[57] For example, Horowitz alleged that aUniversity of Northern Colorado student received a failing grade on a final exam for refusing to write an essay arguing that George W. Bush is a war criminal.[58][59] A spokeswoman for the university said that the test question was not as described by Horowitz and that there were nonpolitical reasons for the grade, which was not an F.[60]Horowitz identified the professor in this story[61] as Robert Dunkley, an assistant professor of criminal justice at Northern Colorado. Dunkley said Horowitz made him an example of "liberal bias" in academia and yet, "Dunkley said that he comes from a Republican family, is a registered Republican and considers himself politically independent, taking pride in never having voted a straight party ticket," _Inside Higher Ed_ reported.[61]"

Sounds like this guy peddles bullsheet just for the hell of it.

Second source by Dennis Prager - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia who would appear to be a bit of a conservative in a religious way more than anything else. 

As for Richard Winchester, i don't know who he is, I found some guy who does tax law at some place or other, but it could be any other Richard Winchester.


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Dec 22, 2014)

It should come as no surprise that there is no evidence that colleges and universities are “bastions of liberal indoctrination,” where the notion is a lie contrived and propagated by the partisan right.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Dec 22, 2014)

Spare_change said:


> The Professors The 101 Most Dangerous Academics in America - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia
> 
> http://www.discoverthenetworks.org/viewSubCategory.asp?id=217
> 
> ...



The whole point of a source is that is shows that you're not just making stuff up. Do you think at college people write in their bibliography "BTW - what the hell difference does the source make? Isn't it the content that is important? Please tell me you don't reject information merely because you don't like the source. Please tell me you actually review the information because it might, just might 1) be right, or 2) provide ammunition to bolster your position."? 

The point on this board is that a lot of people peddle complete nonsense and pass it off as "fact". If they presented sources, GOOD SOURCES, then it would probably mean that there is some basis to what they're saying. But usually the only basis for what they're saying is the Republican Party Bullsheet machine.

Now I look at your sources, a wikipage about a book by a guy called David Horowitz. He, according to Wikipedia "is an American conservative writer." hardly a surprise there. His parents were Communists, I guess he went through the Liberal education system then, and became a Conservative because he was told to be liberal. He even went to Berkeley, wasn't that a really liberal place? Surely he should be liberal.

Here's what wiki says

"Some stories Horowitz has used as evidence that U.S. colleges and universities are bastions of liberal indoctrination have been disputed.[57] For example, Horowitz alleged that aUniversity of Northern Colorado student received a failing grade on a final exam for refusing to write an essay arguing that George W. Bush is a war criminal.[58][59] A spokeswoman for the university said that the test question was not as described by Horowitz and that there were nonpolitical reasons for the grade, which was not an F.[60]Horowitz identified the professor in this story[61] as Robert Dunkley, an assistant professor of criminal justice at Northern Colorado. Dunkley said Horowitz made him an example of "liberal bias" in academia and yet, "Dunkley said that he comes from a Republican family, is a registered Republican and considers himself politically independent, taking pride in never having voted a straight party ticket," _Inside Higher Ed_ reported.[61]"

Sounds like this guy peddles bullsheet just for the hell of it.

Second source by Dennis Prager - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia who would appear to be a bit of a conservative in a religious way more than anything else. 

As for Richard Winchester, i don't know who he is, I found some guy who does tax law at some place or other, but it could be any other Richard Winchester.


----------



## ninja007 (Dec 22, 2014)

the other issue is conservative tuition goes to the schools to "support" these lies.


----------



## Disir (Dec 22, 2014)

Spare_change said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > You're trying to equate being a liberal professor is equal to presenting only a left view. You cannot prove that is what is being done.
> ...



If you had that background then you would be critical of your sources. You would be able to tell the difference between objective and subjective.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 22, 2014)

regent said:


> So how did conservatives escape that indoctrination by college professors? Why haven't conservatives closed down the colleges when in power?



Some people are simply impervious to bullshit.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Dec 22, 2014)

Politico said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > So, how many of you people who agree with the thread title and premise, especially you conservatives, hold views now only because you were forced to take on those views by a college professor,
> ...



Tell that to the author of this thread.


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 22, 2014)

NYcarbineer said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



About your sig line:  It's good of you to announce to the entire forum that you're an enemy of capitalism - a socialist, in other words.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Dec 22, 2014)

Spare_change said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > The widespread rightwing claim that liberal professors force their opinions on students is a good example of the rightwing propaganda machine trying to force IT'S opinion on others.
> ...



Yes.  And I want you to prove that force was used, in a real sense of what force is and its consequences, and I want you to show enough examples to prove that a broader brush generalization about liberal professors is valid,

and I also want you to prove that there is a clear distinction between liberal and conservative professors.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Dec 22, 2014)

bripat9643 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Politico said:
> ...



So?


----------



## regent (Dec 22, 2014)

I think many believe progressive teaching is teaching the earth is more round than flat. Education changed with the likes of Copernicus, Newton and the Age of Enlightenment, and some are still fighting the change.


----------



## The2ndAmendment (Dec 22, 2014)

regent said:


> I think many believe progressive teaching is teaching the earth is more round than flat. Education changed with the likes of Copernicus, Newton and the Age of Enlightenment, and some are still fighting the change.



As if John Locke and Voltaire of the Enlightenment would agree with submitting to tyranny.

Modern liberals are the Counter Enlightenment, professing Big Government.


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 22, 2014)

Disir said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...



Excuse me? Are you questioning my background?

Then, what the hell did you ask for? You can be assured THAT is my background.


----------



## Disir (Dec 22, 2014)

Spare_change said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...




Bullshit.  I don't buy it.  What journalist doesn't believe in checking out the source?  What individual with a Masters in Poli Sci cannot differentiate between subjective and objective?


----------



## regent (Dec 22, 2014)

The2ndAmendment said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > I think many believe progressive teaching is teaching the earth is more round than flat. Education changed with the likes of Copernicus, Newton and the Age of Enlightenment, and some are still fighting the change.
> ...


I don't think big government is part of any political ideology. To bring the size of government into the picture depends more on what government is in power and what that government does with that power, rather than its size. After Reagan made all those comments about the evils of government did he reduce the size of government or even its debt?  Did he even make an attempt?


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 22, 2014)

regent said:


> I think many believe progressive teaching is teaching the earth is more round than flat. Education changed with the likes of Copernicus, Newton and the Age of Enlightenment,....




It was known that the earth is round since before Aristotle.


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 22, 2014)

Disir said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...



I can't believe I'm even going to dignify this with an answer -- but here goes.

One of the things I learned in Journalism 101 was to write to the level of the audience ... i admit i dumbed it down for the audience. If you want an appropriate dissertation, show me you can even begin to fathom what is being written.

Until then .... you'll get what you give.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 22, 2014)

regent said:


> I think many believe progressive teaching is teaching the earth is more round than flat. Education changed with the likes of Copernicus, Newton and the Age of Enlightenment, and some are still fighting the change.



I don't really think I would consider what I read in the OP to be "teaching," though.    How about you?  Is that teaching . . . or ranting?


----------



## regent (Dec 22, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > I think many believe progressive teaching is teaching the earth is more round than flat. Education changed with the likes of Copernicus, Newton and the Age of Enlightenment,....
> ...


The Greeks not only knew it was round but how round. Perhaps the Greeks had trouble with some of their population accepting new evidence?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 23, 2014)

Vandalshandle said:


> What is amusing about this thread is that there is not even a link to a conservative blog ranting about this....
> 
> However, This would explain how Michelle Bachmann ended up crazy after being forced to eat liberal professors opinions at Oral Roberts University.



There is another thread about a liberal professor who goes off on some rant about conservatives and blah, blah, blah.  She seems like a real pleasant lady.  Lol!    I just assumed that is who the OP is referring to.  Wow, does she seem like a bitch!


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 23, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > What is amusing about this thread is that there is not even a link to a conservative blog ranting about this....
> ...



I suppose we could talk about the liberal professor who physically attacked anti-abortion activists on her campus, huh? Or, maybe the one who kicked students out who were not willing to accept, carte blanche, his position that gay marriage was okay?

Nahhh ... they're exceptions to the rule, right?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 23, 2014)

Spare_change said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



Not sure I know what your point is.  I was just noting that I think that this particular liberal professor is who the OP had in mind when creating this thread.


----------



## Politico (Dec 23, 2014)

NYcarbineer said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


Doing that would not be taking their views. It would confuse them.


----------



## Disir (Dec 23, 2014)

Spare_change said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...



You should have dignified your answers several pages back.  I've seen everything that I need to see to recognize that you are lying or intellectually lazy.


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 23, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Just pointing out that it wasn't an isolated incident ...


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 23, 2014)

Disir said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...



Rule No. 4. When lacking a coherent or cogent counter-argument, attack the poster.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 23, 2014)

Spare_change said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...



Well if the OP had the same person in mind that I had, then I don't consider what she said to be teaching at all.  Teaching hatred and intolerance perhaps.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 23, 2014)

> *Liberal Professors forcing their opinions on students*



I've never met a passive professor teaching a class,,every professor forces their opinion....


----------



## Disir (Dec 23, 2014)

Spare_change said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...



You don't have an argument.


----------



## regent (Dec 23, 2014)

I think a lot of educational material is a threat to conservatives, and the new in particular some of the new stuff.


Moonglow said:


> > *Liberal Professors forcing their opinions on students*
> 
> 
> 
> I've never met a passive professor teaching a class, every professor forces their opinion....


Ah, if only professors didn't have opinions, their job should be to take roll, and then dismiss the class. I think we're on to something here.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 24, 2014)

regent said:


> I think a lot of educational material is a threat to conservatives, and the new in particular some of the new stuff.
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> ...




Ignorant, partisan bullshit.


----------



## regent (Dec 24, 2014)

Unkotare said:


> regent said:
> 
> 
> > I think a lot of educational material is a threat to conservatives, and the new in particular some of the new stuff.
> ...


If you are a female you sure are an ugly one.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 24, 2014)

regent said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > regent said:
> ...




You're out of luck again, you confused loser.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 26, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> > *Liberal Professors forcing their opinions on students*
> 
> 
> 
> I've never met a passive professor teaching a class,,every professor forces their opinion....



That's bull.  They certainly do not.  There are plenty of professors and teachers who, while they may have personal opinions, do not bring those into the classroom with them and prefer to keep an open mind when dealing with their students, realizing that they are all from different backgrounds, beliefs, etc.


----------



## frigidweirdo (Dec 26, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> > *Liberal Professors forcing their opinions on students*
> 
> 
> 
> I've never met a passive professor teaching a class,,every professor forces their opinion....



How many have you met? One? Zero? 

I've never met a God who didn't force his opinion on others (because i've never met a God). God is bad, should be banned!!!! So goes the logic.


----------



## Unkotare (Dec 26, 2014)

frigidweirdo said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > > *Liberal Professors forcing their opinions on students*
> ...




You still drunk?


----------



## bripat9643 (Dec 27, 2014)

NYcarbineer said:


> bripat9643 said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Don't you claim to be a believer in capitalism?


----------



## regent (Dec 27, 2014)

Those that go to college should be introduced to the latest  concepts and thinking in the subject area, that's why they are there and certainly most students have the ability to do their own research if they disagree.  Few, if any, students go to college and accept every concept, every idea, every statement as true, and by that time, while they don't have to accept the ideas, they should know of the ideas.  There is in this nation a seeming attempt to keep people ignorant and unthinking.


----------



## jillian (Dec 28, 2014)

yes. but it isn't among colleges . 

and if you had gone to college, you would know that you are far from forced to accept "every concept, every idea, every statement as true". you just don't buy stupidity like there's no such thing as evolution.


----------



## jillian (Dec 28, 2014)

Spare_change said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...



no one who got a masters in political science would be claiming what you are. and certainly would't be talking about any "school of hard knocks". in my experience, that is something said by people who aren't educated. just saying.


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 28, 2014)

jillian said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...



Guess that means your experience is very limited ... you need to get out more.


----------



## regent (Dec 29, 2014)

jillian said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


At one time education was for the sons of gentlemen, at worst they went to school to learn a profession. Today with the GI Bill, scholarships, other school aids a number of  students have experienced some hard-knock life. I often wonder which was the better school, Hard-Knock U or the university. Maybe both?


----------



## oldfart (Jan 5, 2015)

regent said:


> Those that go to college should be introduced to the latest  concepts and thinking in the subject area, that's why they are there and certainly most students have the ability to do their own research if they disagree.  Few, if any, students go to college and accept every concept, every idea, every statement as true, and by that time, while they don't have to accept the ideas, they should know of the ideas.  There is in this nation a seeming attempt to keep people ignorant and unthinking.



I always thought that the foremost purpose of a college level education was to teach students to think critically and write and speak competently in support of their positions.  There is a big difference between agreeing with a professor and being able to support or oppose a professor's views competently.  As my field was economics I often took a position in class I disagreed with, sometimes to give the position a fair hearing and more often to force students to apply the tools we were teaching to the subject matter at hand.  Most faculty I have met did pretty much the same.  A lot of poor students complain about opinionated professors when they simply cannot make a cogent response to a position that was put forward to make them think critically.  

P.S.  I was often hardest on students I agreed with.  The good guys need all the skilled debaters we can produce.


----------

